# 4 months since I rescued Bramble (hingeback)



## Kenny (Feb 7, 2011)

Haven't been around much lately. So I figure time to come back with some pics.
so heres Bramble, the Hingeback I rescued/purchased 4 months ago. 
He's much more active now and eats like a champ!























Here he is the day I got him.
His beak has filed down alot since then. He loves his sepia bone.













and just for the heck of it , heres my girlfriends frog "Lapas"


----------



## MaggieL (Feb 7, 2011)

He looks happy!  great job!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

He looks great!! His shell is very pretty, er nice!! The little froggie is very cute, so small!!!


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 8, 2011)

this makes me want one! very nice.


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bramble is soo cute. Love the frog, can you hold him much? We have African frogs for show only.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 8, 2011)

Great to hear he is doing good  nice job


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

Bramble is gorgeous! I am happy that he is doing good . Lapas is a real cutie


----------



## Kenny (Feb 8, 2011)

kimby37 said:


> Bramble is soo cute. Love the frog, can you hold him much? We have African frogs for show only.



Frogs in general shouldn't be handled too much. Lapas, is a Dumpy Tree Frog and is more tolerable of being held then other frogs but only about once a week.

still really cool animals, lots of personality, and easy to care for.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to want a White's Tree Frog when I was younger! Lapas is adorable!

Bramble looks great!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bramble has gorgeous coloring! My local exotic petshop has a hingeback.


----------



## Badgemash (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow he's really improved since you got him, and Lapas is so cute, he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## Kenny (Feb 9, 2011)

Badgemash said:


> Wow he's really improved since you got him, and Lapas is so cute, he looks like he's smiling!



Thanks! ya know, one of the Dumpy's many common names is the "Smiling frog"


----------



## Cherbear (Feb 10, 2011)

The frog is so cute. I used to have a male african bull frog "pixie frog". He was huge!! I'll have to post a pic sometime.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow look at those huge growth rings! Gorgeous.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice growth.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I still can't help noticing how cool your Bramble and Lapas look every time I go back to this thread.


----------

